# Binary upgrade (freebsd-update) Base + Jails 8.0 -> 8.1



## Predy (Aug 16, 2010)

Hello fellow FreeBSD users,

I've already upgraded 2 FreeBSD servers which I manage from the 8.0 to the 8.1 release.
I always use freebsd-upgrade for this.

I do have another server which runs a few jails which I manage with ezjail for easy management.
I've kept it updated on patches using freebsd-update for the host and ezjail-admin install -u (which calls freebsd-update) for the jails.

Now I would like to update my jails and base system to 8.1.
I've been trying to find the correct procedure to do this using binary updates.
I've looked in the ezjail-admin script and I don't think it can be used to update to a new release.
Unfortunately, I've found conflicting information on the internet as to what is exactly the correct and safe procedure (for a binary update).

Some sources claim I need to re-install the base jail, but that seems strange to me.
I've found a source that claims I need to upgrade the base system and then the jails.
But this conflicts with what I found on the freebsd mailing list:
http://www.mail-archive.com/freebsd-jail@freebsd.org/msg01006.html

This seems more logical to me. But that means I would need to update my jails first and then the base OS ? That also means I can't use ezjail-admin to update since it won't accept a release version, or I need to change the output of uname as suggested on the mailing list.

Can anyone shed some light into this subject ?

Kind Regards,
Tom


----------



## fbsd1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Use freebsd-upgrade to move the host from 8.0 to 8.1 and then use ezjail and do a "install" to move the basejail from 8.0 to 8.1. ezjail-admin install  with no options will see that the host is at 8.1 and download a pristine copy of 8.1 recreating the basejail without disturbing your created jails. Since this is just a sub-version upgrade all the ports installed in jails do not need to be re-installed. Only when moving from a major version (ie 8.1 to 9.0) will you have to reinstall all the jail ports.


----------



## Predy (Aug 30, 2010)

fbsd1,

Tnx for your reply, that sounds like a plan 

I'll follow your guide to upgrade on the next maintenance opportunity.

Kind regards


----------



## Predy (Sep 1, 2010)

I've done the upgrade yesterday while doing what you suggested.
Everything went nice and smooth 

Thanks again for your insights !


----------



## hopla (Oct 13, 2010)

But that doesn't update your jail's /etc directories, right?

Wouldn't one have to run

```
mergemaster -iUF -C -D /usr/jails/MYJAIL
```
as well?

(And maybe also on /usr/jails/newjail ?)


----------

